# help needed - keepalive + haproxy

## jasenux

Hi all,

Help needed.  

I have 5 different circuits, and on each circuit, I have a pair of load balancer (running haproxy 1.4.8 or 1.4.19 + keepalived 1.1.20 or 1.2.2-r3 on Gentoo).  4 pairs out of these 5 work perfectly.  Only the fifth pair is not working properly.  They all share the same configuration - except of course, the IPs are different.

The fifth pair will work for a bit (30 min to 4 hours) then die.  No issues with the other 4 pairs.  With the fifth pair, if I just run haproxy, it is fine.  They are all VMware guests.  The only difference is how they connect to the Internet.  The good 4 pairs connect to the Internet via DIA; while the fifth one is behind a IP-IP GRE tunnel (hence MTU is 1476 and the MSS is 1436).  When it is not working, I don't even see packets coming to it - I do see packets passing the firewall and heading towards the load balancer.  If I restart keepalived again, I will start seeing packets again....  

keepalived.conf:

vrrp_script check_haproxy {

  script              "killall -0 haproxy"

  interval            2

  weight              2

}

vrrp_instance VI_174 {

  interface           eth0

  state               MASTER

  virtual_router_id   174

  priority            100

  advert_int          1

  authentication {

    auth_type         PASS

    auth_pass         162163

  }

  virtual_ipaddress {

    a.b.c.174

  }

  track_script {

    check_haproxy

  }

}

----------

## NewBlackDak

 *jasenux wrote:*   

> Hi all,
> 
> Help needed.  
> 
> I have 5 different circuits, and on each circuit, I have a pair of load balancer (running haproxy 1.4.8 or 1.4.19 + keepalived 1.1.20 or 1.2.2-r3 on Gentoo).  4 pairs out of these 5 work perfectly.  Only the fifth pair is not working properly.  They all share the same configuration - except of course, the IPs are different.
> ...

 

Zombie post I know, but we're seeing the same thing with a similar setup.

2 identical vms:

gentoo-sources-3.1.6

keepalived-1.2.2-r3

haproxy-1.4.18-r1

1 vCPU

2 GB RAM

Haproxy just runs forever on both machines.  We introduced keepalive after a storage mishap.  The site was down for nearly 15 minutes while we rebooted the haproxy box, and waited for fsck.  Keepalived runs anywhere from 4 days to around 6 weeks, and dies without any warning.  Restarting keepalived brings the site back online immediately. We have resorted to rebooting them on regular intervals. It's not ideal, but we need 99.999% up time for this service, and it's our only workaround at this point.

----------

